# Swimming!



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

We took Oscar swimming yesterday evening, he enjoys it so much! He'd just stay in if we left him there, I'm sure of it!

First few pics are when we were watching a Lobster and Prawn boat unloading, before we took him swimming. Oscar decided to pose for me!




























Now for the soggy doggy!
































































More to come...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Last shake:










Back to calm again...


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely pictures, thanks for posting
Was that the loch ness monster I saw in the background
love
Sue
xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Lovely pics, looks to me he enjoyed his time.

i bet ur neighbour luvs u....god ild luv a neighbour like u to walk my dogs like that


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

His owners actually work for my parents  but you're right, they do love me taking him out, I even dry him before I take him home!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Fab photos, look at his skinny legs when he's wet


----------



## M.O.E (Jul 21, 2008)

Really good photos, Oscar looks like an absolute expert swimmer


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Fabulous photos - I go green with envy every time you post pics cos I sooooooooooo want to live where you live!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

griffpan said:


> Fab photos, look at his skinny legs when he's wet


That's what cracks me up everytime. He looks chubby when he's dry coz he has so much fur (being a bearded collie x wheaten terrier) but as soon as he's wet, he looks skinny!


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww he is soo cute !   looks like he had fun !


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Lovely pictures, thanks for posting
> Was that the loch ness monster I saw in the background
> love
> Sue
> xx


Silly begger I went back to take another look  it was worth it fab photos Oscar is really enjoying himself.

Sue


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Dog looks like he had a great time! Do you live near there? It looks beautiful!

Beats the row of terrace houses I see everyday lol. x


----------

